# Best filter



## NostraHistoria (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which filter will be the best for a 18-55mm lens? Brand and model please. Money does not really matter. I want the best. Link, please. 

And yes, I searched for a thread on it but there was nothing useful.


----------



## NostraHistoria (Mar 13, 2013)

Hoya or the German brand that starts with K?


----------



## NostraHistoria (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I will get this one from eBay for $59.

http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-HD2-CIR-PL-58mm-Filter/dp/B00B9Z45B0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1363205990&sr=8-7&keywords=HD+Filter+CIR-PL+58


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 13, 2013)

B+W or Heliopan. I own all B+W mrc. They are made from Schott glass by Schneider.


----------



## infared (Mar 13, 2013)

Read this:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/good-times-with-bad-filters

Then buy this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475490-REG/B_W_66_1001700_58mm_007_Protection_Clear.html

Well made product and yes there is a difference!


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2013)

Another vote for B+W (B+W MRC)


----------



## willis (Mar 13, 2013)

Another vote for B+W or Heliopan.


----------



## Schruminator (Mar 13, 2013)

Filter for what?

That is, are you just going to use the filter for protecting the front element (UV filter)? Or are you wanting to shoot landscapes (polarizing filter)? Are you wanting to shoot moving water or long exposures (ND filter)?

So, at least to me, your question is like saying "tell me the best car-- make and model-- I can buy". There isn't one answer because it all depends what you want to use it for.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2013)

For you, I recommend the B+W F-Pro Gold MRC UV. Unlike all those plain, black-ringed filters, that one is a shiny gold color and looks really cool (which is very important, as you know).


----------



## brad-man (Mar 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For you, I recommend the B+W F-Pro Gold MRC UV. Unlike all those plain, black-ringed filters, that one is a shiny gold color and looks really cool (which is very important, as you know).



I believe the specs for that filter specifically advise against its use with a pedal hood...not that that would stop him


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

dont buy a uv filter the lens is almost worthless

get yourself a CPL polarising filter which will still be usefull later on and you can still use to protect the lens if you are using it say at the beach where have a CPL is more benficical anyway

go with a high end hoya or B+W both are good the B+W are easier to clean
edit also kenko (which is basically hoya)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2013)

CustomizedMacs.com said:


> Can anyone tell me which filter will be the best for a 18-55mm lens? Brand and model please. Money does not really matter. I want the best. Link, please.
> 
> And yes, I searched for a thread on it but there was nothing useful.


The best ND or circular polarizing filter likely costs much more than a 18-55mm lens is worth, why not upgrade to the best lens first?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765513-REG/Heliopan_705890_58mm_Vario_Neutral_Density.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/809308-REG/Heliopan_705862_58mm_High_Transmission_Circular_Polarizing.html


----------



## STEMI_RN (Mar 14, 2013)

I used to buy the "reasonably priced" polarizer until I got my L glass. Part of the problem I had in the past was that I had lenses various diameter. (52mm, 58mm, 67mm). All my L glass has 77mm thread so it's easier to buy nicer filters (Now I've only got high end Hoya and B&W) one of these days I'm going to finally put out for the Lee 100mm filters, but not likely anytime soon. 

If your goal is to protect, save your money and use a hood. If your goal is image quality, spend as much money as you possibly can (on Hoya, B&W, or Lee) I've also heard good things about Singh-Ray, but never tried them.


----------



## RGF (Mar 17, 2013)

I used B+W Multi coated (MRC, nanocoated?) or no filter at all.

Though not 100% accurate, price is a good gauge of quality. Window glass is not a good filter, so don't buy cheap filters, you will be disappointed


----------

